# New Router Table - Oak Park Style...



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well my butt and back is dragging. Got up early and cut all the pieces for the lower cabinet and the router table cabinet. My Bench Dog does not have a lot of surface space and I wanted to be able to use the Incra set up and this makes that possible and more room on top for using the Gifkin jig and I really like the Oak Park design of table and top. 

Still got to hook up the DW 625. Cabinetry was made and constructed 99% with pocket holes.. other than the dado's in the sides pieces the drawers are pocket holed as well. Ok, now to take some pain reliever and wait to tomorrow to put some knobs on the drawers and put the router in, fix up the Incra jig etc. The mini table fits neatly on the bottom with some other stuff and the top shelf will hold all the OP fences, Incra jig, Gifkin stuff etc. Height is 42 inches .. just perfect for me probably too high for some. I don't like to have to bend over anymore than I have too and saves on back cramps 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job so far Corey. Are you putting doors on the bottom? Will you be staining this? A suggestion: most people run the dust hose out the front where they trip over it. Perhaps run it out the side?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Now that's what a good long day in the shop can produce.. Good job..


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks fellas, I appreciate it. Mike, I will not be putting a door on it. My Benchdog has a door on it and it is always in the way for me. That's one of the things I like about the OP table design is the open front. I will be putting my switch on the side. The DC I definitely do not want it coming out the front, I want to go out the back or the side is a good idea with a quick connect but I have some work to do cannibalizing a 2 1/2 hose I have. I also have to rework my cross bracing as it interferes with the OP dust chutes. I won't stain it but I will put a couple coats of satin gloss poly or maybe minwax antique oil. 

Corey

P.S. I see now you said the bottom on the doors... not sure on that... I just might do that. I made it to fit a certain spot and not sure it will fit when stored away with doors on it. Will have to thing about that. I guess I could use some 1/2 stock that sits on the bottom skirt and that would work.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I should clarify that I meant doors on the bottom stand.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes I see now that you said on the bottom Mike. The more I think about this the more I like that idea and keeping dust out of the bottom storage area. I could add some rails and stiles and add doors easily enough I think. I will have to put that on hold, after I get the finish on and the router in etc. I need to get back to the KP duty 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

LOOKING GOOD,,, can wait to see it on SUNDAY if your back holds up 

By I like it just the way you have it, without any doors that way you get your small one out easy and stuff other items in the cabinet 

Wheels ???? 

NICE JOB Bud

just a side note ,,, to bad you don't have a router table/lathe so you can make your own knobs or drawer pulls    

===============






challagan said:


> Well my butt and back is dragging. Got up early and cut all the pieces for the lower cabinet and the router table cabinet. My Bench Dog does not have a lot of surface space and I wanted to be able to use the Incra set up and this makes that possible and more room on top for using the Gifkin jig and I really like the Oak Park design of table and top.
> 
> Still got to hook up the DW 625. Cabinetry was made and constructed 99% with pocket holes.. other than the dado's in the sides pieces the drawers are pocket holed as well. Ok, now to take some pain reliever and wait to tomorrow to put some knobs on the drawers and put the router in, fix up the Incra jig etc. The mini table fits neatly on the bottom with some other stuff and the top shelf will hold all the OP fences, Incra jig, Gifkin stuff etc. Height is 42 inches .. just perfect for me probably too high for some. I don't like to have to bend over anymore than I have too and saves on back cramps
> 
> Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A lovely job Corey, as we have come to expect from you, just one observation, where do you're toes fit whilst routing? Would it not be better to recess the front skirt?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bj, Well that is how my lathe cabinet is with out doors on the bottom but it does fill up with dust and shavings because of no doors. I haven't decided yet... will get the router in tomorrow and bought some cheapo knobs... could of turned some but lazy  and then I will put some finish on it. Oh yes, it has casters under that skirt. 4 swivel with the 2 lock downs on the back. Moves around nicely. The cabinet was supposed to be 41 inches tall by my plan but I usually overlook something along the way and I did not account for the 3/4 inch blocks that the casters are screwed through. So I ended up with 41 3/4 still is fine!

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> just one observation, where do you're toes fit whilst routing?


Harry, in my socks and shoes of course    

Seriously, your absolutely right, It would have been better without the skirt on it. I can't really rip it off now as it is glued and stapled in place. Might be able to carve out with the jig saw and opening. I am alright if I pull the table to the front edge of the lower cabinet and then it's ok. I will bolt it that way most likely. And thanks Harry, appreciate the kind words. 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job there Corey. Looks professional to me.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh that's right...... come post it on the forum where I have to look at it here also and now drool all over my keyboard as well.   

I still can't get over the nice job you did on that, pal. Speaking from my numerous projects, I recommend leaving the doors off. Much easier to get stuff in and out without fooling with a door. Just blow the sawdust out with air hose or leaf blower when needed.

I do like those drawers though and may have to steal  your idear and add some to my OP.

Superb job my friend!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys for the kind words! 

Corey


----------



## gad5264 (Jun 30, 2006)

Corey,
Would it be possible to get a few more detailed pictures of the drawers and the slide construction?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

challagan said:


> Thanks Bj, Well that is how my lathe cabinet is with out doors on the bottom but it does fill up with dust and shavings because of no doors. I haven't decided yet... will get the router in tomorrow and bought some cheapo knobs... could of turned some but lazy  and then I will put some finish on it. Oh yes, it has casters under that skirt. 4 swivel with the 2 lock downs on the back. Moves around nicely. The cabinet was supposed to be 41 inches tall by my plan but I usually overlook something along the way and I did not account for the 3/4 inch blocks that the casters are screwed through. So I ended up with 41 3/4 still is fine!
> 
> Corey


Corey,

Mine sits 39 inches exact and is very comfortable for the Gifkins jig for my 5' 11" height. I would think with less than 3" difference you should be just fine or could make a small platform to stand on when using the jig if need be.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

gad5264 said:


> Corey,
> Would it be possible to get a few more detailed pictures of the drawers and the slide construction?


Here yah go Grant. Basically these are lazy man drawers  and very simple and not much time involved. I used the Kreg pocket hole jig. I used 1/2 plywood for the drawer bottoms. Cut it to slide nicely in the dado's and fit flush to the front eges just like you were making a router bit shelf like the Oak Park table has. With the shelf in scribe a line on the inside so you can use that to locate the sides of the drawer when you pocket hole them. you can see my scribe lines on the drawers in my original post. Place the pocket hole on the outside of the drawer so they don't show other than the sides. If you were building traditional drawers with a groove in the bottom for a slide in panel, you would only do pocket holes on the front and back and with a drawer front you never see the pocket holes. It's so fast even for traditional drawers. I just screwed drawer fronts as you normally would. Hope this helps. 

Corey

P.S. the bottom drawer does not ride in a dado. I made it to just slide on the bottom. I didn't want to cut a dado on the bottom since that wall is pocket holed to the base.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

*Finally Finished...*

OK got the table finish put on every thing and mounted the router in the table, put the external switch on it and loaded it up . I like the Rousseau switch for the panic bar style off switch and it is easy to pull the power plug to the router when changing bits etc. and easy to plug back it. Back to KP duty for awhile now  Still need to set up the Incra but that can wait. Anyway.. thanks for looking!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Corey,

You have a wonderful job on that router table complex!

I'll bet you really like those predrilled jig holes in that top! Yes?

That's a nice clean, cool, functional router table...
... just proving that a router table does NOT need to have all of the bells and whistles.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Joe! It's nice to kind of get everything together. Most of my router stuff stores nicely in it including the mini table freeing up other cabinet space. The predrilled holes make it quick. Both table are drilled out for Oak Park jigs depending on which I want to use. I really like the oak park style.. simple and very effective and the larger table gives me a better surface for the Gifkins jig and the Incra set up. Thanks again.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job BUD

I see you have the small table on the bottom, now you'er set up to make tons of chips  just the right size for the BBQ grill  or do you save them for that 

MDF is not great but Oak is nice and many other hardwoods are. 

==========









challagan said:


> OK got the table finish put on every thing and mounted the router in the table, put the external switch on it and loaded it up . I like the Rousseau switch for the panic bar style off switch and it is easy to pull the power plug to the router when changing bits etc. and easy to plug back it. Back to KP duty for awhile now  Still need to set up the Incra but that can wait. Anyway.. thanks for looking!
> 
> Corey


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

That sure is purty!! You guys are the worst I swear. Like I gotta keep up with the joneses...HEHEHEHE

This is without a doubt my favorite site.

Great job Corey

Joe


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob and Joe! I am very happy with it and fixed up router wise for a long time to come... I think  I will sure be glad when fall get's here.. I will be done with KP by then and have time to do what _ want to do  Bob, nah no saving chips here. Those were some nice oak panels.... probably better served for something else than a router table stand but hey... I was trying to keep the price down as it was after spending 189.00 on the top and plate. My fatherinlaw used to rep for a hardwood supplier and he would go in regularly and cull warped and cupped boards. I got two of these read oak 3 x 6 panels that had a split in part of it so I snagged them from him about 5 years ago in anticipation for a table top but what the hell  

Corey_


----------

